# Island 2012! Wer fährt?



## SnowHH1991 (22. Februar 2012)

Moin Moin,

langsam kommt der Frühling und wenn der da ist, ist der Sommer auch nicht mehr weit :m.

Wir fahren mit einer Gruppe von 5 Leuten am 17.07.2012 auf DIE Insel (Flateyri). Ich bin schon total gespannt was mich dort erwartet. Eigentlich war schon ein Trip für 2011 geplant, den ich aber kurzfristig aus arbeitstechnischen Gründen absagen musste |gr:.

Nun musste ich mir ein Jahr lang anhören "wie geil" und "wie unglaublich" und "wie abgefahren" das Angeln auf Island ist. Ich muss sagen, ich habe mich lange nicht mehr so auf einen Urlaub gefreut und bin wirklich gespannt, was mich erwartet.

Wer fährt noch? Wohin? Wann? Was sind eure Erwartungen?

Gruß,

Timo


----------



## brocxxxxx (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Island 2012! Wer fährt?*



SnowHH1991 schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> langsam kommt der Frühling und wenn der da ist, ist der Sommer auch nicht mehr weit :m.
> 
> ...



Moin Timo,
ich habe fast 25 Jahre bei Angelreisen in Hamburg gearbeitet und damals das Islandprodukt aus der Taufe gehoben.
Stelle Dich im Juli mal im Schwerpunkt auf Köhler, Dorsch und eine reelle Heilbuttchance ein. Steinbeisser bekommen im Sommer neue Zähne und verschwinden eine Weile ins Tiefe! 
Wenn mehr Angler auch ernsthaft auf Heilbutt fischen würden, wären die Ergebnisse sicherlich viel besser. Aber es ist nicht damit getan, mal eine halbe Stunde mit Großködern oder Heilbuttjiggern zu versuchen und dann wegen Erfolglosigkeit abzubrechen. Das ist wie bei deinem Ansitz auf einem großen Karpfen oder Hecht. Gut Ding will Weile haben. Den besten Rat, den man geben kann ist: Köder der absoluten Superlative zu wählen, sonst machen Dich die Mengen an mittleren Dorschen kaputt. Ganz wichtig ist es auch schweres Zeugs mitzunehmen. Sehr häufig müsst Ihr, gerade im Sommer, ziemlich weit raus und da gibts Unterströmungen, die extreme Bleie und Pilker erfordern. Ein 1,5 Kilo Köhler ist beim Heilbuttfischen ein akzeptabler Köder! Aber bei staker Drift und/ oder Gezeiten- oder Unterstrom schwer auf Tiefe zu bekommen. Immer dran denken, dass Heilbutt nicht grundsätzlich auf Grund beißt, sondern ein Jäger ist, der unterschiedlichen Schwärmen folgt.
Aber für mehr Tipps ist hier einfach kein Platz genug, dass müsste man mal anders gestalten. Vielleicht poste ich mal ein PDF mit einigen "Specials".
....übrigens zeichnet sich Flateyri" dadurch aus, dass Ihr noch ein wenig Fjodlage habt und auch bei stärkerem Wind wenigstens noch "Platte" etc, in Ufernähe fangen könnt.

Gruß und schönen Urlaub
Andreas


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Island 2012! Wer fährt?*

Moin Moin, ich mache seit 2007 dieses Jahr erstmals Pause mit Iceland (gutz vielleicht nen kurztrip zum Lachsfischen im Süsswasser...) ...
Aber nächstes Jahr bin ich wohl wieder für 17 Tage in Flateyri (letzte Juli erste Augustwoche) um mal meinen PB vom letzten Jahr zu toppen.
Denn der steht bei 136cm und 54Pfd...DAS geht noch besser ;-)
Ein kumpßel hatte 2009 einen mit fast 32kg!!!!
So einen will uich auch ;-)

Grüße (besonders an den "Brocki" ;-) ) 

Mirco


----------



## brocxxxxx (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Island 2012! Wer fährt?*



HeinDorsch schrieb:


> Es ist erschreckend wie uninformiert versierte Islandangler doch sind.
> 
> *Heilbuttangeln in Island ist für Angler und jetzt auch für Berufsfischer verboten.*
> 
> ...


 
Na, mein lieber Hein,
ein einfaches: da bist Du nicht aktuell informiert, hätte genügt.
Ich hoffe Du bist einem Infarkt entkommen. Wäre ja zu schade, wenn es Dich so sehr erschreckt hätte!
Muss tatsächlich zugeben, dass diese Info an mit vorbei gegangen ist. Ich habe mir das mal durchgelesen, und bei den "alten" Kollegen nachgehakt, wie das aufzufassen ist. Mit dem Begriff "Freizeitfischer" sind nicht Angler gemeint, sondern die, ähnlich unseren leidigen Nebenerwerbsfischern, Fischer, die diesem Gewerbe nicht hauptberuflich nachgehen. Zwar dem Quotensystem angeschlossen, anders gehts in Island ja auch gar nicht, aber eben semiprofessionell.     
Heilbutt, der von einem Angler gefangen wird, muss allerdings einer wissentschaftlichen Verwertung überlassen werden. Wie wollte man auch verhindern, dass auf einen Pilk oder einen Naturköder evtl. ein "Butt" einsteigt. Vielleicht fällt Dir ja, natürlich nach einer gewissen Phase der Erholung und/oder Rekonvaleszenz vom Schrecken, eine Lösung ein. Ein Beispiel: Gravur auf dem Pilk: For Cod only!
Sonst kann ich dem Artikel nur Beifall zollen, so etwas klappt in Island und leider nur in Island vorbildlich.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Island 2012! Wer fährt?*



brockmöller schrieb:


> Sonst kann ich dem Artikel nur Beifall zollen, so etwas klappt in Island und leider nur in Island vorbildlich.



|good: 
Tja, die wissen halt was sie machen...
Und WENN du dort oben einen Butt fängst ist es ja meist gleich ne Tischpladde ;-)
Ich glaub ich würde meinen warscheinlich vor Aufregung ausversehen verlieren...

Mirco


----------



## shorty 38 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Island 2012! Wer fährt?*

Moin Islandgemeinde, vom 19.6. - 28.6. nach Sudureyri. Viele die mich hier im Board kennen, würden sich auch wundern, wenn ich nicht nach Sudureyri fahren würde. Für mich wird es mein 4. Aufenthalt dort und unser Hauptorganisator war dann schon zum 6. mal dort. Eine Verlängerungswoche habe ich mal während des Festivals in Flateryi verbracht und konnte diesem Ort wegen seiner langen Anfahrtszeiten zu den Hotspots nicht viel abverlangen. Aber ein netter Abend bei Deutschland gegen Australien (4:0) im örtlichen Pub mit Julius und dem Daiwateam war auch nicht zu verachten:q. Während unserer Aufenthalte habe ich persönlich einen Kontakt mit einem Heilbutt gehabt und diesen nach einem Drill von einer Stunde leider verloren. Aus unserer Angeltruppe ( Hannover, Hameln und Hamburg) wurde dort noch kein Heilbutt gelandet. Ich fische dort mindestens 2-3 Stunden täglich mit großen Ködern auf Großfisch. Aber selbst 4-5 pfündige Köhler werden dort von Dorschen inhaliert. Die Chance in Island eine Tischplatte zu fangen ist gegeben, aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist in Nordnorge um Klassen besser. Wollt ihr auf Nummer sicher gehen, fliegt nach Alaska. Homer oder Seward sind eine Bank! Ferner soll es dort auch noch andere Fische geben:q:q:q Vielleicht treffen wir ja im Juni den einen oder anderen Bekannten in Sudureyri. Ich hoffe, daß Robert und der nette Mann vom Kran einen weiteren Vertrag bekommen haben und das mein Freund aus dem Supermarkt nicht mehr in seinen Jeep paßt. Bis dann, Gruß Shorty


----------



## Doma1 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Island 2012! Wer fährt?*

Hallo aus Dortmund,

ich fliege mit meinem Verein (Do-Ma-Club Westrich 75) vom 28.08. - 05.09.2012 mit 30 Personen nach Bolungarvik. Da wir bisher nur Fahrten nach Norwegen unternommen haben,  ist Island für uns völliges Neuland und die Erwartungen sind dementsprechend groß. Natürlich haben wir uns durch die diversen Berichte im board und in Fachzeitschriften etwas schlau gemacht. Mich würde allerdings sehr interessieren, wer von euch schon in Bolungarvik war und welche anglerischen Erfahrungen ihr dort gemacht habt, z.B. welche Köder waren erfolgreich, welche Stellen sind erfolgversprechend wenn man nicht aufs offene Meer kommt?
Vielen Dank für eure Berichte!

Hol`Gaff

Jürgen
http://www.do-ma-club.jimdo.com


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Island 2012! Wer fährt?*

UIIIUIIIUIII.....
Wenn das mal gutgeht.
Ich bin nun wirklich schon oft oben gewesen und ab ANFANG September flieg ich zum Meeresangeln nichtmehr hoch!!!
Die Ausfalltage sind dann unberechenbar!
Letztes Jahr war ich die erste und zweite Augustwoche dort und konnte von 15 Tage in Flateyri nur 4 Tage raus zum fischen...
Und Bolungarvik liegt so ******* das du bei nem etwas stärkeren Nordwest nichtmehr rauskommst!!
Ich drücke euch alle Daumen das es anders kommt, aber ihr solltet euch ein paar Kartenspiele und ein paar Bier mehr mitnehmen.
Oder ihr fahrt mit dem Auto bei Wind nach Flateyri zum MeFo angeln...

Greetz

Mirco

PS: Wahrscheinich werd ich dieses Jahr wohl doch nochmal auf der Insel sein. Thilo und ich wollen nochmal ein paar Salmonidenflüsse auschecken ;-)


----------



## Doma1 (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Island 2012! Wer fährt?*

Hallo Boot angler,

ich hoffe nicht dass wir mit dem Wetter Probleme bekommen. Ausfalltage hatten wir auch schon im Hochsommer in Norwegen. Das Wetter ist eben nicht berechenbar. 
Allerdings haben wir auch schöne Berichte von Anglern gelesen die auch zu dieser Jahreszeit in Bolungarvik waren und nur von der Sonne und nicht vom Wind verwöhnt worden sind.
Warten wir`s ab. Die Vorfreude ist jedenfalls riesengroß:q.

Hol`Gaff

Jürgen


----------



## shorty 38 (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Island 2012! Wer fährt?*

Hallo Doma 1, Bolungarvik hat aber den großen Vorteil, daß Du nur eine halbe Stunde bis zu den Hotspots brauchst. Bei stärkerem Nord-Westwind hast Du auch die gleichen Probleme in Sudureyri. Und nur in Flateryi kannst Du vielleicht noch im Fjord angeln oder die Meerforelle jagen! Dafür brauchst Ihr aber erstmal bis zur offenen See eine gute halbe Stunde und von dort mindestens 45 Minuten bis zur Eisfjordkante. Ich wünsch Euch schönes Wetter und viel Spaß in Bolungarvik, Shorty


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Island 2012! Wer fährt?*

Joo, das kenn ich auch. Will dir auch keine Angst einjagen, wollte nur anmerken das zu dieser Jahreszeit die Gefahr sehr groß ist.
Dafür sind aber auch die Dorsche NOOOCH GRÖÖÖÖSSER!!!!
Cutbaits in 25cm sollten auf jeden Fall dabei sein!!!!!
Und auch genug, denn wenn ihr DEN Schwarm Großdorsche trefft brauchste alle 10 Stunden nen neuen ;-)

Greetz
Mirco


----------



## Doma1 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Island 2012! Wer fährt?*

Hallo Shorty, hallo Boot angler,

vielen Dank für eure Tips und die guten Wünsche für unsere Tour. Ich hoffe, ich kann euch Anfang September mit einem erfolgreichen Bericht gespickt mit Fotos von Superfischen begeistern.

Hol`Gaff

Jürgen


----------



## HHangler69 (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Island 2012! Wer fährt?*

Hallo, wir sind 5 begeisterte Angler und im Begriff im Mai 2012 nach Island zum Meeresangeln zu fahren(fliegen) .Da bislang nur Nordnorwegen auf dem Plan stand,fehlt einfach einiges an Info.
z.B.
Eine Frage hätte ich zum Fischtransport.
Besteht eine praktikable Möglichkeit den (eventuell ) gefangenen Fisch als Kühlfracht nach Deutschland zu bringen, ohne daß wir ihn im Flieger mitnehmen müssen(Thema "Freigepäck auf Hin- und Rückflug")?Und wenn ja: Gibt es ähnlich wie in Norwegen eine Ausfuhrbeschränkung für die Menge geangeltem Fisch?

Geplante Reisezeit: Mitte bis Ende Mai 2012.

Würd mich über ne Info freuen...Danke


----------



## Belfree (16. März 2012)

*AW: Island 2012! Wer fährt?*

Hallo Zusammen,

uns verschlägt es auch vom 28.8 - 5.9. nach Island wie Doma und sein Trupp, nur düsen wir wieder nach Sudureyri.
Unser Trupp besteht auf 4 Leuten wovon 2 schon mal in Sudureyri waren. Hoffe das meine Freundin diesmal die Metermarke an Dosch knackt  bzw. die beiden Neulinge sollte wenn möglich auch in den Genuss kommen.

@Shorty hmmm schade das ihr schon so früh da seit, wär mal was gewesen mit euch zusammen auf den Nordatlantik zu schippern #6

@HHangler ich denke die Ausfuhrbeschränkung ist hier pro Person 20Kg, kann das aber ned genau sagen. Hmmm als Kühlfracht....wird sicher keine so günstige Angelegenheit wenns denn möglich ist. Wegen der Freigepäckgeschichte solltest du dir nicht so n Kopp machen. Einfach nicht zuviel mitnehmen, hatte auch zuviel gedöns mitgenommen, aber dieses Jahr wird das sicher weniger werden #6

Gruss Marc


----------



## Hellesylt (16. März 2012)

*AW: Island 2012! Wer fährt?*

Wir (6 Leute) fliegen mitte Juli das 1. Mal nach Island.
Unser Zielort ist Sundavik.
Vielleicht hat jemand Tips für uns.
Im Voraus danke sagt
Hellesylt.#h


----------



## eurasier (19. März 2012)

*AW: Island 2012! Wer fährt?*

Hi Boardies,

auch wir ( fünf Freunde) fahren vom 28.04 - 10.05.2012 nach Island - Ziel *Talknjafördur.*Wir waren in 2009 schon mal vor Ort (fast gleiche Zeit) und waren restlos begeistert - Steinbeißer und Dorsch satt und wir hatten auch zwei -drei Heli Bisse aber leider nicht gelandet.

Was wir nicht verhaften konnten waren zu dieser Zeit Köhler ??
Hat jemand Tipps und  Tricks oder sind diese Ende April  - Anfang Mai noch nicht vor Ort ??

Unser Ziel in diesem Jahr einen Heli zu landen - aber was ist mit dem Heilbuttverbot ?!?;+ gilt das jetzt auch für uns "Touri-Angler" ?

Ansonsten freuen wir uns riesig auf die Tour.

Bis bald grüßt 
Eurasier


----------



## Daniel1986 (18. April 2012)

*AW: Island 2012! Wer fährt?*

Hi,

wir fahren zu zweit vom 15.05-29.05 nach Sudavik.
Fahren das erste mal nach Island und würden uns über ein paar Infos bezüglich Stellen usw. freuen

Gruß Daniel


----------



## SnowHH1991 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Island 2012! Wer fährt?*

Moin Moin,

noch knapp 2 Monate und dann geht die Reise los :vik:...

Mittlerweile mache ich mir so meine Gedanken, was ich alles an Ködern mitnehmen sollte....Gerade durch die Gepäckbegrenzung ist das gar nicht so einfach.....#c

Meine Mitfahrer berichteten schon, dass sie im letzten Jahr eig. schon zu viel mitgenommen hatten (die Dorsche dort, beissen ja bekanntlich auch auf Türklingen :q).

Trotz allem ist der Angler ja sehr eigen und möchte natürlich so gut wie möglich ausgerüstet anreisen |supergri.

Könnt ihr mir vll. ein paar Tipps geben, welches "Lineup" man so an Gewichten mitnehmen sollte?

Dabei sollte auf jeden Fall sein:

- Der gute alte Bergman
- Giant Jighead (sowohl die Natur als auch die Kunstversion)
- "Normale Jigheads"
- Evtl. kleinere Pilker / Jigheads für den Fjord

Danke im Voraus!

Beste Grüße,

Timo


----------



## Stullen-Andi (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Island 2012! Wer fährt?*

Noch 27 mal schlafen dann geht es für 8Tage nach Bolungarvik =)

Daumen drücken das das Wetter mitspielt!!

Achja Mulit- oder Stationärrolle? Habe letztens die Rainer Korn DVD "Angeln in Island" gesehen und dort haben sie mit Stationärrolle geangelt und waren begeißtert. Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## Belfree (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Island 2012! Wer fährt?*

@Andi
Hmmm kommt drauf an Andi,

wir haben beides mitgehabt, in tiefen 30-40m haben wir meist mit Stationär gefischt, wenn es dann an die Eisfjordkante gegangen ist haben wir nur Multi`s verwendet und sind eigentlich sehr gut in der Kombi gefahren.

@Timo

Wir haben nicht mal den Bergmann mit 
Haben nur Giant Jighead mit 40cm Twister und Royber in der 32 cm und > Klasse dabei. Natürlich vorbehaltlich Ersatzgummifische/twister und mal zu ersetzten.
Nach unten hin runden unsere 250g Solvkroken Calamaris die Geschichte ab. Die waren übrigens bestückt mit Tintenfischstücken der Hammer auf Steinbeisser bei uns, konnten ne Menge von den Dinger über die Bordwand hiefen #6. Vielleicht noch 2 60'er Bleie mit Plattfischvorfächern für die Mole und das war es dann meist.

Gruss Marc


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Island 2012! Wer fährt?*

Also bei mir kommt kein Giant Jighead mehr an die Angel...
Damit tritts du dir nur kleinkram ein mit dem zusatzdrilling...
Ich persönlich fische nur Cutbaits in 25cm und 460gr.
Oder Storm, obwohl der mittlerweile in der kiste "versauert"...
Ansonsten ein paar pilker zwischen 150 und 250gr zum "Überbeissen" und gut is...
Stationörrolle solltet ihr wirklich nur gute Quaklität mitnehmen.
Irgend ne 40 € Rolle hat da nix verloren.

Ansonsten kann ich euch nur viel Spass (den werdet ihr haben) und viel Glück fürs Wetter wünschen...

Petri


----------



## shorty 38 (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Island 2012! Wer fährt?*

Und laßt bloß die Finger weg von Rainer Korn seinen Atractor! Teuer, Haken brechen, Hakenbogen zu klein und nimmt nur Platz im Freigepäck weg. Kernschrott#q#q#q

Gruß Shorty


----------



## SnowHH1991 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Island 2012! Wer fährt?*

Da es noch niemanden zu geben scheint, der schon ein bisschen aus den Westfjorden berichten kann, hier ein kleiner Bericht von angelreisen.de

Quelle: www.angelreisen.de

_Toller  Saisonauftakt in Flateyri und Sudureyri! Der Wettergott ist uns diesmal  gnädig gewesen und ließ uns das ein oder andere mal auf den offenen  Atlantik hinaus fahren.   _
_Die ersten guten Fische ließen nicht lange auf sich  warten und schöne Dorsche und Steinbeißer konnten von unseren Gästen  gefangen werden.  Dorsche von bis 95 cm und 9,6 kg und Steinbeißer bis  99 cm und rund 10 kg konnten gelandet werden. Nun waren wir zumindest  warmgeangelt…..
Auf einer Guidingtour mit Kevin Hobbins und  der  Gruppe Binder aus Bayern konnten zahlreiche Fische von über einen Meter  gefangen werden, darunter ein Fisch von 108 cm und 13,4 kg. Bester Köder  waren ganz klar große Gummifische wie der Cutbait Herring oder der  Storm Wild Eye Jigging Shad in der GRÖSSTEN Ausführung. Jeder aus der  Gruppe seinen konnte seinen bisher größten Dorsch der Lebens fangen.  _
_An dieser Stelle ein dickes Petri an die Jungs!

_

_Auch  die Gruppe Wagner hat zugeschlagen und hat, neben unzähligen  Dorschen,  eine gute Strecke von Steinbeißer hinlegen können. Der größte  hatte 88  cm und 6,3 kg. Gefangen wurden die Fische im bekannten   „Steinbeißerloch“ in ca. 50 Metern Tiefe. Als Köder dienten Pazifische   Makrelen an der Naturködermontage.
Unsere holländischen Freunde   konnten den bisher größten Dorsch in Flateyri landen. Ein   Wahnsinnsfisch von 136 cm und „nur“ 18,3 kg Gewicht. Köder war ein 750   gr Bergmann Pilker, welcher in ca. 55 Metern Tiefe gefischt wurde.   Gratulation!
Das Wetter für die nächste Woche sieht fast noch besser   aus als es in dieser Woche schon war. Ich meld mich zurück mit,   hoffentlich, noch dickeren Fischen. 
_


_--- --- ---_


_Gruß,_


_Timo
_


----------



## Kaulsdorfer (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Island 2012! Wer fährt?*

Hallo in die Runde, im Juli mache ich mit der family 2 Wochen Urlaub in Island, mit großen Touren wird da nichts... . Ich werde mir eine vernünftige Reiseroute kaufen und in den Seen auf Forellen und am Strand auf Dorsche blinkern. Gehen dort Gno & Co. ? Braucht man für die Küste eine Angelberechtigung? Vielen Dank! Ahoi


----------



## Stullen-Andi (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Island 2012! Wer fährt?*

Da meine Islandreise nicht mehr in al zu weiter Ferne liegt, bin ich schon jeden Tag dabei die Wettervorausschau zu beobachten.
Aus unseren Norwegenurlauben kenne ich die Seite yr.no, die immer zuverlässige Informationen liefert. Kennt jemand eine ähnliche Seite für Island?


----------



## Kaulsdorfer (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Island 2012! Wer fährt?*

Schau mal auf iceland.de - da gibt es viele nützliche Links!

Nochmal: kann jemand meine Fragen (siehe oben) beantworten? 
Vielen Dank!


----------



## antonio (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Island 2012! Wer fährt?*



HHangler69 schrieb:


> Hallo, wir sind 5 begeisterte Angler und im Begriff im Mai 2012 nach Island zum Meeresangeln zu fahren(fliegen) .Da bislang nur Nordnorwegen auf dem Plan stand,fehlt einfach einiges an Info.
> z.B.
> Eine Frage hätte ich zum Fischtransport.
> Besteht eine praktikable Möglichkeit den (eventuell ) gefangenen Fisch als Kühlfracht nach Deutschland zu bringen, ohne daß wir ihn im Flieger mitnehmen müssen(Thema "Freigepäck auf Hin- und Rückflug")?Und wenn ja: Gibt es ähnlich wie in Norwegen eine Ausfuhrbeschränkung für die Menge geangeltem Fisch?
> ...



du bekommst zur abreise ein 20 kg paket aus der fabrik mehr ist nicht.
der gefangene fisch wird abgegeben, wenn du ihn nicht gleich selber ißt.

antonio


----------



## SnowHH1991 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Island 2012! Wer fährt?*



antonio schrieb:


> du bekommst zur abreise ein 20 kg paket aus der fabrik mehr ist nicht.
> der gefangene fisch wird abgegeben, wenn du ihn nicht gleich selber ißt.
> 
> antonio



Hallo,

kleine Ergänzung:

Bei Angelreisen Hamburg, kostet das 20 kg Fischpaket nun € 150,- #q, dafür ist jedoch der Reisepreis ein wenig gesunken.

Gruß.

Timo


----------



## antonio (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Island 2012! Wer fährt?*

ganz schön teurer transport|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

antonio


----------



## SnowHH1991 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Island 2012! Wer fährt?*



antonio schrieb:


> ganz schön teurer transport|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
> 
> antonio



Womit diese €150,- verbunden sind....Keine Ahnung ;+

Evtl. ein Teil des Lohns der Mitarbeiter in der Fischfabrik ?:q

Andere Frage:

Hatte schon jemand Probleme mit den "Eissturmvögeln" auf Island? Im Island - Film von Rainer Korn wurde das ja ziemlich dramatisiert, das die einen gezielt "ankotzen" können und man von deren Erbrochenen erblinden kann etc.|bigeyes|bigeyes....

Gruß,

Timo


----------



## antonio (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Island 2012! Wer fährt?*

setz ne taucherbrille auf:vik::q:m

antonio


----------



## shorty 38 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Island 2012! Wer fährt?*

Hallo SnowHH1991, ich war 4 mal auf Island und habe tausende von diesen Eissturmvögeln gesehen. Es gab nie Probleme und ich habe auch noch nie von Problemen gehört. Wären diese Flattermänner gefährlich, würden die örtlichen Guides davor warnen. Da Du ja die DVD von unserem beliebtesten Angelautor (da wo ein großer Fisch ist, steht er daneben) gesehen hast, warne ich Dich mal vor seinem Attractor. Haken brechen schon beim Aufziehen des Gummiköders, und Gummiköder müssen beschnitten werden, damit der Hakenbogen frei bleibt. Und das zeigt er auch noch in seinem Film. Alles Werbung, aber der Hersteller HAKUMA ist auch von der Bildfläche verschwunden. Ich bin ab dem 19. 6. wieder auf Island und hoffe auf eine sturmfreie Woche in Sudureyri. Gruß Shorty


----------



## Hov (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Island 2012! Wer fährt?*



Kaulsdorfer schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde, im Juli mache ich mit der family 2 Wochen Urlaub in Island, mit großen Touren wird da nichts... . Ich werde mir eine vernünftige Reiseroute kaufen und in den Seen auf Forellen und am Strand auf Dorsche blinkern. Gehen dort Gno & Co. ? Braucht man für die Küste eine Angelberechtigung? Vielen Dank! Ahoi


 
Hallo,

nein, für die Küste brauchst Du keinen Schein. Für die Seen allerdings schon. Es gibt eine günstige Karte für über 30 Seen (www.veidikortid). Im Laugarvatn soll das Fischen frei sein.
Dieser See liegt in der Nähe vom Geysir. An allen Seen, an denen ich gefischt habe, sind Watstiefel bzw. Wathosen sehr hilfreich. Weitere Tips bei Bedarf per PN.

Grüsse
Hov


----------



## tommymy55 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Island 2012! Wer fährt?*

Hey Shorty,

erst mal Kompliment zu den ganzen tollen und informativen Posts und Infoberichten über Island. Wirklich ne gute Sache, gerade auch für alle, die noch nie da waren.

Habe eben gelesen, dass Du vom 19.6.-28.6. wieder da bist. Genau zu diesem Datum werde ich zusammen mit meinem Dad eine Vater-Sohn-Tour nach Island machen, es geht auch nach Sudureyri. Wir freuen uns riesig auf unsere erste Island-Reise, mein Dad saugt seit einem Jahr alle Infos zur Ausrüstung etc. auf, ich denke wir sind was Ruten, Rollen und Köder angeht gut ausgerüstet.

Ich glaube, ich habe alle Videos übers Angeln auf Island, die es auf den diversen Video-Plattformen gibt, unzählige Male angesehen. Da bekommt man jedes Mal wieder eine riesen Vorfreude. Außerdem hab ich die Gelegnheit genutzt, und den Sportbootführerschein See und Binnen und den Pyroschein gemacht. 

Jetzt gehts also nächste Woche los, mit der großen Hoffnung viele schöne Fische zu fangen (beim ersten Mal müssen es ja nicht nur 20kg Fische aufwärts sein ). Ich habe in Deinem Tagebuch auch von einigen guten Stellen gelesen, zum Teil hast Du, glaube ich, sogar die GPS-Daten mit angegeben. 

Bekommt man eigentlich vor Ort vom Veranstalter die besten Hot-Spot-Daten etc.?

Hast Du vielleicht noch die ein oder andere Top-Stelle für uns? Ist schließlich unsere erste Reise ;-) Und gerade für meine Dad würde ich mich riesig freuen, wenn er das Glück hat, nen richtig großen Dorsch oder Steinbeißer zu fangen.

Vielleicht können wir uns ja auch auf unserem Weg nach Island oder vor Ort austauschen. Würde mich echt freuen. Und keine Angst, wir werden Dich nicht vom Angeln abhalten 

Gruß

Tom


----------



## shorty 38 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Island 2012! Wer fährt?*

Hallo Islandfreunde,

alle Klamotten sind gepackt. Morgen müssen wir noch Lebensmittel, wie Wurst und Käse einkaufen.

Und dann gehts ab! Abflug ab Hamburg am Dienstag um 8 Uhr.

Bericht und Fotos folgen nach der Reise

Gruß Shorty


----------



## SnowHH1991 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Island 2012! Wer fährt?*

Hey Shorty,

klingt ja klasse! Wünsch euch ne super Zeit mit gutem Wetter und viel Fisch ! Freu mich auf deinen Bericht, das erleichtert die restlichen 29 Tage Wartezeit ein wenig |supergri.

Gruß,

Timo


----------



## Belfree (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Island 2012! Wer fährt?*

Na Shorty dann lass es mal wieder Krachen ;-), freue mich schon auf deinen anschliessenden Bericht und die guten Bilder ;-).
Viel Spass und kommt mit ner Menge guter Geschichten wieder ;-)
Gehts auch and die beide Stonie Löcher ? 

Gruss Belfree


----------



## shorty 38 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Island 2012! Wer fährt?*

Hallo Belfree!

Na klar geht es noch an die Stonielöcher, weil wir noch zwei Steinbeißerjungfrauen dabei haben. Der Wetterbericht, wobei hier eigentlich nur der Wind wichtig ist, sieht gut aus. Mittwoch und Donnerstag Ententeich mit 0-1 Meter pro Sekunde. Freitag zum Fußball soll es ein wenig windiger werden. Also sollten wir den deutschen Fußball feiern und hoffentlich den Sieg über die Pleitegeier vom Zazikifelsen.

Wetter findet Ihr unter www.vedur.is !

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Belfree (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Island 2012! Wer fährt?*

Na Stefan dann wünsche ich euch da einen guten Fang und hoffentlich sind auch schon paar grosse Dorsche mit bei , ansonsten gibts sicher noch Schützenhilfe von Robert mit n paar Tipps ;-)
Lass von dir hören wenns wieder da bist...

Gruss Marc


----------



## SnowHH1991 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Island 2012! Wer fährt?*

Hallo Leute!

Ist denn noch keiner zurück von der Insel, der schonmal berichten kann?#d

Bei mir sind es noch 13 Tage bis es los geht:vik::vik:. Werde auf jeden Fall berichten, evtl. sogar mit einer kleinen Collage - ma sehen :q:q.

Grüße,

Timo


----------



## Belfree (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Island 2012! Wer fährt?*

Naja eigentlich müsste Shorty schon wieder retour sein 
Denke aber das der noch ned zum Bericht schreiben gekommen ist, warte da auch schon ganz gespannt drauf


----------

